# Still no Kettle Cycles carbon rotor review?



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

My rotors are in the mail, but I would have thought others have already received them. Can anyone comment on performance? Quality? Even a photo? C'mon, I can't be the first way up her in Canada.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

OK, I suppose this is a cross-topic between WW and Brake Time. Found a couple of threads:
http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/carbon-brake-rotors-823378-10.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/brake-time/siccc-carbon-rotors-user-review-840451.html

...I'll crawl back into my cave now.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

phlegm said:


> My rotors are in the mail, but I would have thought others have already received them. Can anyone comment on performance? Quality? Even a photo? C'mon, I can't be the first way up her in Canada.


Here you go Phlegm, pics from Canada. Both of my 160mm SFL were under the claimed weight of 55 grams = 53 grams. Checked them on a piece of glass and they are perfectly true.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Great, thx. BTW, that's a beautiful bike and the raw rotors match it perfectly.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Have a look at this thread too.

Kettle Cycles Carbon Rotors - Weight Weenies

.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

I received mine 4th July.
Installed them, nice and light and true.
180mm front, 160mm rear; did fit without any problem.
After burn in and testing them about a month, I took them off again and installed my XT rotors.
The carbon rotors were not performing well enough for the mountains here, they could not stop the bike when going down steep hills/mountains.
Too bad. I wanted to like them otherwise I would have not paid the heavy price.
Guess they will be good for other kind of terrain, light, nice and easily dose-able.
I paid 292.99 US $for them and on their website the price has gone up to 328 $ now.

Anybody give me a good offer and I will send them.


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

This is holding me back:

"The carbon rotors were not performing well enough for the mountains here, they could not stop the bike when going down steep hills/mountains."

Anyone have a recent batch (2014) that would care to share?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

TracksFromHell said:


> This is holding me back:
> 
> "The carbon rotors were not performing well enough for the mountains here, they could not stop the bike when going down steep hills/mountains."
> 
> Anyone have a recent batch (2014) that would care to share?


I have the 2014 rotors using the new "Metal" pads on two bikes, one with XTR 985 the other XTR 975. Stopping power is very good, one finger stoppies. This is the best stopping I've had on the XTR 975's as these aren't the most powerful brakes out there and I've run several different steel rotors and pads on them over the years.
Pad wear seems better than their original Carbon brake pads. Zero noise out them so far, but I've only been riding in dry conditions, the test will be this winter in the mud/snow.


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

xc71 said:


> I have the 2014 rotors using the new "Metal" pads on two bikes, one with XTR 985 the other XTR 975. Stopping power is very good, one finger stoppies. This is the best stopping I've had on the XTR 975's as these aren't the most powerful brakes out there and I've run several different steel rotors and pads on them over the years.
> Pad wear seems better than their original Carbon brake pads. Zero noise out them so far, but I've only been riding in dry conditions, the test will be this winter in the mud/snow.


What size rotors? Also, stoppies on a grade/descent or on flat? What terrain, rider weight, wheel size?

Any fading?


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Shimano Saint M820 4-piston brake, Mavic Crossmax.
Front wheel: 180mm Shimano rotor, Schwalbe Nobby Nic Trail Star 2.4x26.
Rear wheel: 180mm Kettle rotor, Schwalbe Fat Albert Pace Star 2.25x26.
Bike Ibis Mojo 12kg + 70kg (me) + backpack 3 – 6kg.
Mountains climb / descend some placed 30% on trails and several places 20% paved with potholes.

Kettle rotors: In my opinion they will be great for bikes on flat terrain. They modulate beautifully, but with some practice so do steel rotors. 
I bought mine from their web-site (not from the first series), the rotors I received looked like they were finished by a blind man wearing boxing gloves. I complained and sent pictures to Kettle and after a long while they answered and said it was a mistake they had sent them out without passing quality control and offered a replacement. I sent the rotors back and after a long time (when you wait for something time is not running fast) I received the new rotors. They looked OK and after burn in I wrote Kettle and asked when the improved breaking would come.
I read that the rotors would be superior to steel rotors with both modulation, breaking efficiency and they would be fantastic in wet and muddy conditions. Only the part about modulation is true.
The rotors I have are useless on a front wheel, but having spent so much for them I now use them on 2 bikes as rear wheel rotors.
I have no idea if the rotors I have now are 2nd or 3rd generation, but when a hill is steeper than 15% they cannot stop a bike with me on, only slow it down. A sudden stop if something comes out on the road ahead is impossible with only the Kettle rotors on, that is why I have steel rotor on all my front wheels.
Some 20 years ago when rim brakes on cheap bicycles were little efficient is similar to the performance I have seen from the Kettle rotors.


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

las-palmas said:


> Shimano Saint M820 4-piston brake, Mavic Crossmax.
> Front wheel: 180mm Shimano rotor, Schwalbe Nobby Nic Trail Star 2.4x26.
> Rear wheel: 180mm Kettle rotor, Schwalbe Fat Albert Pace Star 2.25x26.
> Bike Ibis Mojo 12kg + 70kg (me) + backpack 3 - 6kg.
> ...


Hi las palmas, thank you for chiming in. That is exactly the kind of information I am looking for.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

TracksFromHell said:


> Hi las palmas, thank you for chiming in. That is exactly the kind of information I am looking for.


The issue with that info is he's not running the new Metal pads and I'd hazard to guess he's not even using the original carbon pads either. If your considering running these rotors without Kettles brake pads I wouldn't bother, mine were death traps descending steep mountains in the Rockies, I had to take mine off until the carbon pads became available. 
My current set up on both bikes 160/140 have great stopping power with no fading. These will be going on any future bike builds of mine.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

I used my kickstarter second batch rotors for a while with organic pads (rear only), they didn't stop well, good modulation, lacking "bite". Sent them back for C-Processing, it took more than four months to have them back with complimentary carbon pads for the extra wait time, only trouble is that I got Avid pads instead of the Magura's I asked for, I was told that they would send the right ones, after more than a year, still waiting for them, so, I can't give a good opinion on these rotors nor their customer service.


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

xc71 said:


> The issue with that info is he's not running the new Metal pads and I'd hazard to guess he's not even using the original carbon pads either. If your considering running these rotors without Kettles brake pads I wouldn't bother, mine were death traps descending steep mountains in the Rockies, I had to take mine off until the carbon pads became available.
> My current set up on both bikes 160/140 have great stopping power with no fading. These will be going on any future bike builds of mine.


Ok, tanks too. That sounds more positive. So ... they need the new Metal pads for sure it seems.



doccoraje said:


> I used my kickstarter second batch rotors for a while with organic pads (rear only), they didn't stop well, good modulation, lacking "bite". Sent them back for C-Processing, it took more than four months to have them back with complimentary carbon pads for the extra wait time, only trouble is that I got Avid pads instead of the Magura's I asked for, I was told that they would send the right ones, after more than a year, still waiting for them, so, I can't give a good opinion on these rotors nor their customer service.


Ouch. I hope they are listening and make things right. Good customer service is the foundation of any new invention. Good word-of-mouth is more valuable than even a website.

doccoraje, I'd hit them up and raise a stink.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

doccoraje said:


> I used my kickstarter second batch rotors for a while with organic pads (rear only), they didn't stop well, good modulation, lacking "bite". Sent them back for C-Processing, it took more than four months to have them back with complimentary carbon pads for the extra wait time, only trouble is that I got Avid pads instead of the Magura's I asked for, I was told that they would send the right ones, after more than a year, still waiting for them, so, I can't give a good opinion on these rotors nor their customer service.


Aaron from Kettle long time ago promised to find out how he could send me a 180mm rotor and later I was promised pads for the rotors I have.

Kettle never answered and informed me which kind of rotors they sent to me 2nd time so I do not know if they are a b c or z processed.

I am no way impressed with their lack of customer service as well as not impressed with their product. I have before I knew there was a general problem with their rotors changed from my Formula R1 brakes to Shimano SLX later tried them on a bike with XTR brakes and now finally I bought 4-piston brakes for my AM bike in order to get pressure enough on the rotors. All without much difference in performance except on the front wheel where I have a metal rotor.

I have tried Formula pads, Shimano both organic and metal pads, Uberbike Kevlar and Race-Matrix pads.

All function more or less OK on the rear wheel but none are good enough for the front wheel.

If someday Kettle will send to me pads and the pads make the function correct that will be good and I will inform you guys here. I will not buy pads as long as I have no idea which kind of rotors I have, maybe that won't help anyway if my rotors are not the correct kind of processed.

I think I have invested enough in the Kettle-Cycles company, which is why I have not ordered pads from them, especially when having read here on MTBR that some have ordered and not received what they have ordered; besides I was promised pads long ago - they never came.


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

Honestly, they need a program, say offer 10% off to everyone who buys the new pads and rotors, to provide answers to a bunch of questions, and then publish the answers publicly so that everyone can read them:

1) What type of rider are you, what terrain do you ride, and how much do you weigh?

2) Describe the stopping power you experienced? Raw power, heat, fade, sound, wet, dry?

3) Describe the pad and rotor wear you experienced?

4) Describe the customer service you experienced?

5) Anything else you would like our future customers to know?

I would like to buy their rotors. However, until I find some satisfied customers, not just more 'they are OK' or 'they suck' reviews, then it would be stupid to spend top dollar for a product that has thus generated such bad user experiences.

Now, I'm sure they have more positive user experiences, and on-line we are only seeing the ones that had a bad taste, so they should make sure that from now on they can prove that what they say about the rotors is true from a customer perspective.

I really hope they are listening to this forum. If they can not create a more positive buzz then I doubt they will exist a year from now.

Lots of new businesses fail because they promise too much, deliver too little and cannot manage their growth.

I like the idea though and I wish their was an alternative to Kettle for a good quality composite rotor system.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

TracksFromHell said:


> Honestly, they need a program, say offer 10% off to everyone who buys the new pads and rotors, to provide answers to a bunch of questions, and then publish the answers publicly so that everyone can read them:
> 
> 1) What type of rider are you, what terrain do you ride, and how much do you weigh?
> 
> ...


Ok. Not a bad idea.

What do you think they should then offer people who had bought from their web-site rotors that were described to outperform metal rotors with the OEM (Shimano etc.) pads and then received rotors that were performing like rim brakes did 20 years ago?


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

Junk product, and even worse customer support and service. I wouldn't spend my money on them... Again.


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

Green Giant said:


> Junk product, and even worse customer support and service. I wouldn't spend my money on them... Again.


Care to elaborate:

Which version, pads?
What type of riding?
Weight?
Anything else?

It's not fair to hate-on without some context and more details.


----------



## elmar schrauth (Dec 15, 2006)

]

Did anyone got some rotors in the last weeks?

we ordered, paid, nothing happens. no answers...........


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

elmar schrauth said:


> ]
> 
> Did anyone got some rotors in the last weeks?
> 
> we ordered, paid, nothing happens. no answers...........


 Did you see this on their website.
"Factory Upgrade
We will be upgrading and automating much of the factory for mass SFL and pad production.
Two piece will return early 2015 after this change over. The SFL in colors have been discontinued.
There will be a small release of 160mm rotors during the change over. This is a significant overhaul.
A reboot special will be announced when the new equipment is installed."
Hopefully this is the reason for the delay ?


----------



## elmar schrauth (Dec 15, 2006)

xc71 said:


> Did you see this on their website.
> "Factory Upgrade
> We will be upgrading and automating much of the factory for mass SFL and pad production.
> Two piece will return early 2015 after this change over. The SFL in colors have been discontinued.
> ...


No i didnt.
i ordered, i paid, they claimed to ship.
they dont answer the phone or dozends of mails.


----------



## TracksFromHell (Jul 9, 2014)

xc71 said:


> Did you see this on their website.
> "Factory Upgrade
> We will be upgrading and automating much of the factory for mass SFL and pad production.
> Two piece will return early 2015 after this change over. The SFL in colors have been discontinued.
> ...


Wow! You think that is a reason for completely ignoring *all* customers waiting on *any and all* communications?

They have gone dark, it's a BS1t excuse. They are the worst customer service company. And they lie about dates and performance issues.

I'm not impressed with them at all. They have been doing the same customer behaviour and borderline deception for years now it seems.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

TracksFromHell said:


> Wow! You think that is a reason for completely ignoring *all* customers waiting on *any and all* communications?
> 
> They have gone dark, it's a BS1t excuse. They are the worst customer service company. And they lie about dates and performance issues.
> I'm not impressed with them at all. They have been doing the same customer behaviour and borderline deception for years now it seems.


Ah NO. Read my post again, I said "Hopefully". Although I've had a different CS experience than most, I'm not denying the long term CS issue's.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

It's not my thing to speak badly of products and service as you never know whether your experience was just unlucky. 
However I put kettle in the same category as homebrewed... The late stages of homebrewed mind you as they used to be amazing. 
My sfl rotors have been nothing but lacklustre


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

Mine were absolute garbage, before and after they were recalled. Not to mention how the company handle "processing" them and keeping me in the loop was terrible. I would recommend using your feet as brakes over these.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

elmar schrauth said:


> ]
> 
> Did anyone got some rotors in the last weeks?
> 
> we ordered, paid, nothing happens. no answers...........


I'm perplexed as to why you would have even ordered some?
How did you pay?
If via Paypal... I'd lodge a payment dispute for a refund


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

V-brakes still lighter than any disc system


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

iperov said:


> V-brakes still lighter than any disc system


Correct! 
If you use Kettle rotors on your bike for Weight reasons V-brakes are better.
If you use Kettle rotors to have better braking than V-brakes have: You have paid for something you are not getting.
If you want light disc-brakes the Formula are not heavy, but they need service too often.
I use Shimano M820 4-piston brakes because I want to be able to stop immediately now and then. 
Safety comes before a few grams for me.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

I agreed about safety, therefore I need no immediately block my front wheel.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

iperov said:


> I agreed about safety, therefore I need no immediately block my front wheel.


If you live where I live you sometimes would want to stop immediately


----------



## Krout (May 17, 2007)

Not happy with you Kettle brake pads? Will buy new or moderately used pads for the M820/M640 (Saint or Zee 4 piston). I lucked out and rotors work perfect with Kettles pads. Just need more now. 

PM me if you want to sell.


----------

